# help



## preston120 (Aug 22, 2009)

i've just been told i have type 2 diabetes and dont know what to do going docs next week but she is more worried about my high blood presure what do i eat


----------



## Northerner (Aug 22, 2009)

preston120 said:


> i've just been told i have type 2 diabetes and dont know what to do going docs next week but she is more worried about my high blood presure what do i eat



Hi Preston, welcome to the forum Not great news is it, but try not to worry too much - nothing awful will happen overnight. As for eating, it's not the problem many people imagine - you simply need fto follow a healthy, balanced diet. My diet changed very little when I was diagnosed just over a year ago. I simply cut right down on sugary foods (not cut out completely - we can still have treats!), made sure I was eating plenty of fruit and veg, not too much red or processed meats - chicken is good, wholemeal or seeded bread, wholemeal pasta, basmati rice. So you can see that there is in fact very little restriction, you just need to use common sense really.

There's some helpful advice on DUK's website here:

http://www.diabetes.org.uk/Guide-to-diabetes/Food_and_recipes/Eating-well-with-Type-2-diabetes/


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 22, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to the forum Preston , I cant add to what Northerner has said really   I just wanted to welcome you


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi Preston ....

Welcome to the forum ... The large extended family ... 

Your in the right place for advice, support, help, chat and a good old rant ...  Whatever you need just post, someone is usually online who can help or point you in the right direction .. 

Cant really add anything other than what Northerner has already said .. Try not to worry though

Heidi
xx


----------



## HelenP (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi Preston - welcome to the forum.

As a newbie myself, I know how confusing it is, but believe me, you've come to the right place for help and advice.

There's always someone here who's willing and able to answer your questions, however 'trivial' you might think they might be.

xx


----------



## DiabeticDave (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi and welcome....not much to add really. You have to come to terms with it, as it is yours for life now, so chin up, and look at it as a lifestyle change. As for the blood pressure, a change in diet will help with that.....tip!!!, prior to the Doc doing the test, when the cuff is put on, just ask for a minute....shut your eyes, count to 60, then give him/her the OK to test........you'll be surprised in the difference


----------



## Steff (Aug 22, 2009)

hi and a warm welcome preston like been said northern has summed it up perfectly x


----------



## Corrine (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum - and ditto what everyone else has already said.


----------



## C*5_Dodger (Aug 26, 2009)

preston120 said:


> i've just been told i have type 2 diabetes and dont know what to do going docs next week but she is more worried about my high blood presure what do i eat



Dear preston120,

Welcome to the forum - there's plenty of advice here. I can't add much to what has already been said except that type 1s have a little more lattitude than type 2s in achieving good blood sugar control. If they are skillful, they can eat carbs and still avoid excessive hypos whilst achieving excellent control, because they can "cover" them. We type 2s have to control our carb intake very carefully if we wish to get anywhere near as good control. Unfortunately, oral diabetes drugs don't do nearly as well as insulin, so a controlled carbohydrate approach may be used to achieve excellent control - only problem with this approach is the "establishment", usually your doc or DSN will not approve - don't ask me why. It is also difficult for some people to do! ( carbs are addictive!)

Regards    Dodger


----------



## Mand (Aug 27, 2009)

Welcome Preston.


----------



## ChrisP (Aug 27, 2009)

Like they all said WELCOME!

I am in the same boat as you.
Recently dignosed T2 also on medications for blood pressure.

I cannot stress how helpful everyone has been on here.
There is no such thing as a stupid question. If it is worrying you... ask. Someone on here will be able to help.

Good luck and remember you are not in this alone.

Chris


----------



## Twitchy (Aug 27, 2009)

Hello Preston, and welcome!  You will find a lot of support & advice on here, whether from T1, T2 or whatever shade between!  We all have different experiences, some things work better for some than others, but with a bit of persistence & mutual support we all get by!  

Whatever your type, there is no such thing as an "easy" version of diabetes -honestly, it's just swings & roundabouts... one of the benefits for T2s for example, is exercise will help your control, but speaking as a T1 it wreaks havoc with mine! ...So we all have different issues to overcome.  There is a lot of help & support here though.

All the best,

Twitchy


----------



## DiabetesPartner (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi Preston,

Welcome! 

Try not to worry, you will likely have appointments with a dietician who will guide you through food choices, but as it has already been said, a balanced diet/lifestyle is a good start
Take care


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 27, 2009)

DiabetesPartner said:


> Hi Preston,
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> ...



Hi Diabetespartner ....
Sorry this is off topic , but Ive just noticed you come from Newbury Berkshire , Woooo I come from just ouside Newbury  Im moving back down in the next couple of months and cant wait .


----------

